# walking problems



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

Why does my 19 month golden male only goes for walks if its both my husband and i but WILL NOT walk alone with just one single person.. He will not move..If he thinks we are both going such as start the walk together and my husband stops and goes back home or i will stop and go back home he stops dead on his track and WILL NOT MOVE!!!! some strange reason it has to be two people.. Is it the security, I just don't know, he loves going for a walk if he sees my husband put his walking shoes on, but God Forbid if one of us does not go.. what should i do? HELP!!!!someone email me with some hope..


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am not a trainer by profession, but if one of mine did this I would do anything in my power to have them come along. Call, treat, act like I was running. Just laughing out loud makes them happy.. If you have to pull do it gently and praise as they start moving. Go backwards if you have to.. Just try to get them moving. Put a squeaky toy in your poclet. We had problems on our walks if one of us had to go in another direction.. A fit was thrown by Rusty. He was 8 months when he started this.. We just kept at it.. Now he will pause, look and lag for a bit but he will move on.


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

thank you for the reply, I have tried running, tug on his butt a little with my knee, getting really excited by saying common lets go..no way will he move.. i will try the squeaky toy.. i am trying anything to make him go, he won't even eat his favorite treat, (hot dog) so treats do not work..
ugh!!! frustrating.. He is such a smart dog he learns very quickly and he has mastered this habit very well, lol:uhoh::doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not funny when it's happening to you but it is interesting how Pavlovian are pups can be!
I was going to suggest his favorite treat so I guess that's out. I'm sorry I'm no help but keep us updated! I sure hope a squeaky toy works!

One question: when you both go, where is he? Is he in the middle or on the side? Maybe try changing where he is, always on the left of the person holding the leash and the other person to the other side. So he is on the outside all the time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Has he had no obedience training? You need an obedience class. You also could practice heeling in your drive way and walk toward the other person until he gets comfortable walking with one person.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wiill he get in the car with just one of you?
If so, you can take him to a different neighbor hood and try it there...
Some dogs are really ritualistic...that is why a trip to a new place will often work...it does not resemble the same type of walk that he shares with both of you..

When you get to the new neighborhood...make your goal VERY small..
like be prepared to accept that he may only be able to follow you around the vehicle...bring FANTASTIC treats (like roast beef and/or cheese) cut into very small size pieces so you can reward him FREQUENTLY for following you...
Try not to tug his leash or drag him (you dont want to trigger the same response he has when you try to walk him alone at home), try not to talk (unless he follows you then chat him up).....let him figure out the new situation in his own time...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

We won't do it because he doesn't "know" it. If the pack is going for a walk he wants the WHOLE pack to go. I like Debles idea of some practicing individual walks to and from the other person in the driveway to start - and a basic OB. class will help a lot also. Does he go for rides in the car with one person?? If so maybe take him for a walk when that person takes him out.


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

ok to answer all your questions.. i will try the walk in the garage..
we have taken him to other places to walk or run and he will go but we have not tried just one person..
Now this is the problem, if it is just me telling him lets go for a walk, he will immediatly jump on the couch or in the bedroom, If I to get the leash on he will not move period.. he sits there.. so i don't bother taking him for walks when i do my walk anymore..
He will go in the car but gets very nervous.. he is getting better at that he will put his head towards the window..or sometimes lays on the seat nervously..
so heres my qustion, what would a trainer do for him the trainer doesn't see the behavior? It happens only at home.. He will probably get excited as he does seeing other people..


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a similar situation, but better.

Sam doesn't move if both of us are in the house, and one person grab the lease to tell him to go outside. Unless he needs to go for business, or he'll not move. 

Usually when this happen, the other person would walk to the door, pretend going out with him. He would immediately come, and once he walks out of the door, we'll just close the door. He'll forget about this other person behind the door. 

However, we do walk him individually since we got home at a different time.

Try to give him some treats and lead the way. If he just takes the treats but not going, put the treats on the floor in a road which leads to the door or gate. He might not take it at first, be patient, dogs love treats, eventually, he'll take it!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Who's training who? He's got you trained to not take him if he won't move.
Don't pull on the leash to much, that will just lock him up more, but if you give it a quick pull and release quickly it may help.

I think he's learned what he can do to get out of the walk, and do what he wants to do. 

One of the things that works for me to get them moving is to put the collar very high on the neck. They'll really fight it at first, but they will get moving when you pull on the leash. After they get moving I give the leash a lot more slack and the collar gradually goes down to a more comfortable position for them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The obedience class for you and him will not only help training/obedience but help the bond between you and he. I can't say how important good obedience classes are


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Does this happen at a particular time of day, or always?


----------

